# SketchUp Tutorials



## Sailor (7 Apr 2007)

Good evening,

A site I haven't seen mentioned, which might be of interest, is:

http://go-2-school.com

Also, there are some podcasts available either as iTunes feeds - RSS feeds, or just watch the movie!

Hope someone finds them interesting,

Colin


----------



## John McM (8 Apr 2007)

Interesting site. The level 1 DVD was just what I needed, fortunately we had Dave, saved me $80. Cheers Dave. The podcasts are interesting and I see there is a woodwork one. Quality of videos is a lot bettter than the Sketchup site tutorials which are like going through a mind blender. It will be interesting to see what else comes up.


----------

